# MP3 to MML code formatting.



## Toothless (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay so there is this game that you can play songs in but it's in the mml formatting. I fail at making music so I"m wondering if there is a way to be able to read notes from a MP3 file, and putting it into an MML format somehow. I can edit finer details if needed.


----------

